# Help reducing alcohol tincture



## LiquidCrack (Dec 25, 2014)

So we recently made a batch of tincture with everclear using the magical butter maching(throw in a review for it if youve used) and want to know how to reduce the alcohol content. The end product is potent but I feel it could be more concentrated and since im relatively new to all this I'd like a few pointers before I try something and ruin the whole batch


----------



## fumble (Dec 26, 2014)

I am a puss and do it the long way...just leave the lid off the jar and let the alcohol evap naturally. You can also place in a Pyrex dish and put in front of a fan. Supposed to work in about 4 to 6 hours this way...I haven't tried it though. You can use heat as well, but like I said, I am a puss and haven't tried that.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 26, 2014)

use vegetable glycerin next time better product


----------



## GrowinDad (Jan 8, 2015)

Put it on a coffee warmer. It will evap pretty quickly.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jan 12, 2015)

I use a griddle on low and a pyrex dish, I put it in my garage.
Fumes are explosive so NO smoking, candles etc.
You can reduce to a concentrate for smoking or for a tincture.
I add a bunch of honey to my tincture to make it more palatable.
Bless,
DZ


----------



## sonar (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a warming station on my electric range. I usually put the alcohol in a square pyrex dish and set it there on the lowest setting. Recommend opening up a window or two the vapors are nasty. Keep an eye on it and if it seems like it is getting to warm I turn it off and give it a break. If you are careful and do it in a well ventilated room you should be fine. Works great for me I have been doing it this way for some time now with iso and everclear.


----------



## fumble (Jan 12, 2015)

Where can you buy everclear? I am in cali.


----------



## skepler (Jan 13, 2015)

fumble said:


> Where can you buy everclear? I am in cali.


Everclear is available in the liquor stores in Colorado. I would have thought it is available in all states. 
Regarding decarbing, I haven't had time to make you some pics. Was the video posted on that thread adequate?
I should get to decarbing this next week.


----------



## fumble (Jan 13, 2015)

I guess I will have to check the actual liquor stores...haven't been able to find at the grocery store liquor section. I currently just use vodka.

Yes, the video was perfect...no need for the pics hun. I actually started my butter last night. I am making it my normal way for the big batch, but I took 30 grams and put it in a mason jar without decarbing it. Added the butter and did my first cook. Will try your decarb method after my final cook. I am very interested in the difference between the two methods.


----------



## Dogenzengi (Jan 16, 2015)

Ever clear is also called grain alcohol, 
Bless,
DZ


----------



## docter (Jan 17, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


> use vegetable glycerin next time better product


It works.


----------



## DemonTrich (Jan 25, 2015)

153 proof diesel is awesome for qwet and tinctures. 20.99 a bottle found in tons of your larger liquor stores or in the "bad areas" of town.


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jan 26, 2015)

just because i like you fumble 
http://www.winechateau.com/controller.aspx?type=view&info=search&a=ft&v=everclear


----------



## fumble (Jan 27, 2015)

Right on! Thanks Texas. .


----------



## docter (Jan 27, 2015)

I heard that if you make glycerin dunking the jar in hot water periodically speeds things up.


----------



## gardenwizard (Feb 8, 2015)

There is video on youtube that shows how to reduce to make MBO, will post it when find it later. Reduction viscosity will depend on amount of botanicals u used. I like chewing gum almost consistency and cool on silicon slick pad. Used first MB n near fire as at high altitude and though manual said use altitude setting, was not on it but replaced with new improved MB2e, so beware which one u get. Love new one)


----------



## gardenwizard (Feb 8, 2015)

Use code for 25$ off http://magicalbutter.refr.cc/G88G4CL


----------



## gardenwizard (Feb 8, 2015)

m.youtube.com/watch?k=kV_QHGLIL1w

Problem editing here so apologies for more comments.


----------



## gardenwizard (Feb 8, 2015)

The glycerine is good if some dont like everclear sublingual sting. The glycerine us good for flavoring it with candy flavor oils like watermelon, adds to mixing w coffee, etc.


----------



## Herbmaster215 (Sep 23, 2018)

GrowinDad said:


> Put it on a coffee warmer. It will evap pretty quickly.


Will that work or use hot plate low setting like 130


----------



## Lordhooha (Sep 23, 2018)

Herbmaster215 said:


> Will that work or use hot plate low setting like 130


You can use a rice cooker if it’s adjustable temp wise. There are several ways you can go about it.


----------



## INF Flux (Sep 23, 2018)

Quart jars, a drill, silicone tubing, two pots, a stove, Ice, and water.
Drill holes to fit the tube in the lids.
Fill solution in one jar, attach tubing to empty jar.
place empty jar in ice water bath.
place jar with solution in double boiler on stove.
Boil water in the double boiler.
Alc vaporizes at a lower temp than water. The boiling water keeps the temps below the vapor point of what we want.
Dry off the rest, re use the alc that collects in the ice water bathed jar.


----------



## INF Flux (Sep 23, 2018)

INF Flux said:


> Quart jars, a drill, silicone tubing, two pots, a stove, Ice, and water.
> Drill holes to fit the tube in the lids.
> Fill solution in one jar, attach tubing to empty jar.
> place empty jar in ice water bath.
> ...


for safety, I use a convection plate and convection cookware, OUTSIDE. Alcohol vapor can go boom, thought I'd mention that. Safety first.


----------



## Herbmaster215 (Sep 23, 2018)

Lordhooha said:


> You can use a rice cooker if it’s adjustable temp wise. There are several ways you can go about it.


Ok Maybe I’ll go buy one right now one other question the brown stuff looks like brown sugar at the bottom What is that is it waste where is that THC still on it


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2018)

Herbmaster215 said:


> Ok Maybe I’ll go buy one right now one other question the brown stuff looks like brown sugar at the bottom What is that is it waste where is that THC still on it


Only one way to find out, you gotta stick it in your butthole.


----------



## JOKENIGHTTRAIN (Mar 29, 2020)

So, after you have reduced the alcohol content - what do you do with the oily muck that's left?


----------

